# Shower Doors In 250Rs Bathroom!



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

All, we just got back from a week of camping and it was great! Except for the shower... the curtain allows soooo much water to leak out the sides that we had to put a towel on the top of the tub rim to absorb all of it. Water also came over the top onto the sink and floor.

So i would like to know who has modified to install a basic shower door so we can keep as much water inside the shower as possible?

I didnt find any past posts upon my searches, so if anyone has already covered this, please share if you can.

Any modification pictures and suppliers would also be greatly helpful.

Thank you! Kevin


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Check out this thread Kevin. I ordered one and it works great. It was easy to install and the bathroom stays dry.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

BluegrassRV said:


> All, we just got back from a week of camping and it was great! Except for the shower... the curtain allows soooo much water to leak out the sides that we had to put a towel on the top of the tub rim to absorb all of it. Water also came over the top onto the sink and floor.
> 
> So i would like to know who has modified to install a basic shower door so we can keep as much water inside the shower as possible?
> 
> ...


Just keep the mod simple. My DW just got some heavy duty VELCRO and sewed a few strips on the curtian and the attach the opposite side with some heavy duty 3M double back tape. Worked like a charm.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

HIGHLY RECOMMEND the shower conversion from the link above. BEST thing I've done to my 250RS. Kids can shower, no water out, and my Mom likes it because it's much roomier when she camps with us. She's claustrophobic and a bigger woman, and it's made the difference for her in showering at the bathhouses versus the camper. I installed it myself with a drill, and a hack saw (and some sand paper to file down the edges) in less than 2 hours. I'll do this in every camper I own that has a curtain versus doors.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Just spoke with Traico from the distributor. Its ordered and hopefully Ill receive in 7-10 days.

Ive had my dealer Holman RV in Cincinnati, OH install other third party stuff Ive ordered online in the past (showerheads, ceiling lights, etc). Ill probably drop this off to them for install as well... I have to store it there anyways.

Ill report back with the progress. Thank you!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I did this one in ours and it works great. http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/pleated-shower-door/1963


----------

